
Language plays role in fostering an inclusive environment at Twitter Eng - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/TwitterEng/status/1278733305190342656
======
thanatos519
I've been thinking about physical connectors: should male/female be
plug/socket or convex/concave or some other less gender-metaphoric terms?

